
Don’t Let Google Kill Your Startup: Avoid AdWords - JayInt
http://pulsosocial.com/en/2013/08/31/dont-let-google-kill-your-startup-avoid-adwords/
======
sreevishwa
Not necessarily. In developing countries like India, CPC is much much less and
hence it is possible to create a profitable Adwords campaign.

